
USC Professor Placed on Leave After Some Complained His Using of a Chinese Word - llboston
https://www.nationalreview.com/news/usc-professor-placed-on-leave-after-black-students-complained-his-pronunciation-of-a-chinese-word-affected-their-mental-health/
======
apricot
The complaining students are factually wrong when they say: "The word is most
commonly used with a pause in between both syllables". It isn't. I heard it
countless times when I lived in China.

This is just stupid.

------
llboston
This news report contains a short recording of the questioned lecture. His
pronunciation is actually not that off.

------
baggy_trough
The academic world has gone mad.

~~~
llboston
His pronunciation of the Chinese word is actually pretty good.

